# Espécies protegidas e em vias de extinção em Portugal



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

Boas...

Ora pessoal, vinha pedir ajuda para um trabalho de Biologia e Geologia10, sobre espécies protegidas e ameaçadas em Portugal, e o risco da diminuição da biodiversidade.

Estou aberto a qualquer ajuda. Obrigado desde já..!


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

Gente, preciso mesmo que qualquer ajuda, especialmente sobre espécies protegidas e em vias de extinção em Portugal(como acusa o titulo do tópico) e sobre os riscos da introdução de espécies invasoras, e os perigos da diminuição da biodiversidade.

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2011 às 15:31)

Pedro disse:


> Gente, preciso mesmo que qualquer ajuda, especialmente sobre espécies protegidas e em vias de extinção em Portugal(como acusa o titulo do tópico) e sobre os riscos da introdução de espécies invasoras, e os perigos da diminuição da biodiversidade.
> 
> Obrigado desde já!



Sobre esse tema existe O Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal, por exemplo.

E neste tópico sobre a biodiversidade foi discutida a questão das espécies exóticas introduzidas, logo no início. Vai lá dar uma olhada.

Espero que ajude alguma coisa.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2011 às 15:31)

belem disse:


> Sobre esse tema existe O Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal, por exemplo.
> 
> E neste tópico sobre a biodiversidade foi discutida a questão das espécies exóticas introduzidas, logo no início. Vai lá dar uma olhada.
> 
> Espero que ajude alguma coisa.



Obrigado!


----------

